# FBAR & IRS Form 8938: Canadian Retirement Accounts?



## Lotsofquestions (Mar 22, 2017)

It's getting to be FBAR time, and two retirement-related accounts are new for me this year. 
Plus, I see that I may have to file IRS Form 8938 for the first time, depending on what counts.

I found a list on the IRS site that attempts to explain things:
*Comparison of Form 8938 and FBAR Requirements*
Comparison of Form 8938 and FBAR Requirements | Internal Revenue Service
But, alas, the explanations are not clear to me.

For instance, 
-A Canadian registered pension plan (RPP) 
FBAR Yes/No? Form 8938 Yes/No?

-A Canadian registered retirement savings plan (RRSP) 
FBAR Yes/No? Form 8938 Yes/No? 

Does anyone know?


----------

